# Crop Insurance



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone who has to purchase crop insurance( due tomorrow). Do you think it will be a year to buy up to a high level .? Also do you think it would be a year to but revenue insurance (RP)


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I do both already. 80% coverage with RA and harvest price.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> I do both already. 80% coverage with RA and harvest price.


Ditto


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope not here anyway.I'd have to have a claim 1 yr out of 4 to break even on the higher premiums.

I hate premiums and carry high deductibles on everything.All the savings in premiums creates a cushion for the times I might need it.


----------

